# SOLVED: Import SMS from stock GB to CM7



## GorillaTheHutt (Jul 13, 2011)

is there a way to import your SMS from stock GB to CM7? i typically use Titanium Backup, but restoring the SMS options in TiBu didn't get my SMS back when i switched to CM7...


----------



## GorillaTheHutt (Jul 13, 2011)

I just had to enable the "migrate system data" preference. Should have known TiBu would have me covered


----------

